

JobSyndicate Alpha Launch - LukeG
http://startuply.com/Blog/?p=58

======
bprater
I think the large bounties are going to be very tempting to affiliates.
Getting a check for $1,000 out of the blue will make anybody's day.

Great model. In fact, surprised someone hasn't tried this yet.

This may work especially well for tech specific blogs. (Assuming tech related
positions.)

~~~
LukeG
We're definitely focused on tech, design/UX, and PM/startup marketing-focused
blogs for now.

~~~
lunchbox
Neat...as a side note, what are some prominent design/UX and PM type blogs? I
have searched around and not found too many, especially those directed towards
PMs. (For design/UX I am aware of Usability Post, Signal vs. Noise, and
Functioning Form).

~~~
LukeG
As you pointed out, Usability Post is one of my favorites, and SvN is clearly
a leader.

Boxes and Arrows (<http://www.boxesandarrows.com/>) is also pretty rad.

I keep an eye on Subtraction (<http://subtraction.com/>), Khoi Vihn's mostly
personal blog, too. He's the interaction designer for NYTimes, second to
none...other than our own Loc Ngo, of course.

------
lbrandy
Well, I just "applied" my blog but I'll repeat the part of that email that
matters the most: I'm a big believer in the concept.

Job boards are, by far, the best way to monetize professional traffic to a
particular niche blog. (Well, the second best way. The best way is to push the
product you also happening to be selling.) And the cursory research I did in
this area a while back showed a glaring hole in distributed job board
networks.

I think you guys have found a real sweet spot. I wish you guys the best.

------
edawerd
Congrats on the alpha launch!

~~~
LukeG
thanks!

------
bootload
_"... JobSyndicate is our way of getting jobs in front great candidates where
they already live online. We can get targeted distribution for jobs by
combining our ad widget technology with contingency recruiting “bounties.
..."_

Read this line out loud. Needs a bit of editing.

~~~
LukeG
suggestions? could be simpler, will play around with it.

~~~
bootload
Since it's Alpha you can get away with alpha explanations but as more and more
ppl use it explanations might have to be "pitched around the office" and get
them to "say" what JS is doing then write them down. I'm crappy at writing at
the best of times but my stab would be:

FROM

    
    
      JobSyndicate is our way of getting jobs 
      in front great candidates where they already 
      live online. 
    
      We can get targeted distribution for jobs 
      by combining our ad widget technology 
      with contingency recruiting “bounties.
    

TO

    
    
      JobSyndicate is an online service that 
      matches the best candidate to their 
      geographic location.
      
      JobSyndicate acheives targeted distribution 
      for jobs using a combination of our "Ad widget" 
      technology and "recruiting bounties".
    

Replace the quotes with hyperlinks (and bold typeface) for "Ad widget" and
"recruiting bounties".

~~~
LukeG
[geotargeting isn't live yet, but it's coming, btw]

The idea of "putting jobs in front of candidates where they live online" is a
fairly explicit pitch to HR managers & internal recruiters. HR folks are used
to distinguishing between "active" and "passive" candidates. Active job
seekers will, for example, apply to jobs at sites like Startuply and
Craigslist (um in that order). Passive candidates - who are often the best -
don't go job hunting, usually because they don't need to. JobSyndicate is for
getting jobs to them without really changing their behavior; it's a premium
service.

For pitching around the office, I'd say that JS is kind of like an inverted
job board. Employers post a job once, it syndicates everywhere, and they pay
only for results.

A pretty sweet startup CEO I spoke with also came up with the (very)
unofficial elevator pitch analogy: it's like Adult Friend Finder for jobs.

------
vaksel
how are you keeping people honest? How does your system know that someone was
hired and its time to charge?

~~~
LukeG
Great question.

People will always try to abuse a system, especially when there's a monetary
incentive to do so. We manage fraud risk with a portfolio of approaches that
includes building real relationships, designing good automated
signals/indicators, monitoring the network closely, and having strong TOS +
great lawyers.

------
superkarn
Shout out to Loc and Ben too. How are you three doing?

~~~
LukeG
ben and loc are holding down the east bay; I'm all lonely over in SF. ;)

------
nihaar
Congrats guys!This is looking great

------
gcheong
I was just thinking about you guys recently wondering what the status of your
startup was.

~~~
LukeG
alive and kicking

------
Mystalic
So how much nudging do we have to do to get an alpha account? _nudge nudge_

------
pjharrin
Looks great! Is there going to be a public database of all job postings?

~~~
LukeG
I think a central repository of the jobs would compete too directly with our
affiliates. We want to get _them_ paid.

We also don't want to rebuild the [startuply] wheel with another destination
site - JobSyndicate is about distribution.

